# Haunted Guild Inn



## Chiller (Sep 22, 2005)

The Guild Inn has been shut down since late 2001, but the gardens in the rear of the building over look the Scarborough bluffs and are an awesome place to have wedding photos taken.  That part is still in use.  The main building is in such disrepair that the city wants to tear it down, but the historic society wants to preserve it. 

  There are also rumors that the building it haunted.  There is reading available here if ya like.>>>  http://www.pararesearchers.org/Ghosts/guild/guild.html
http://www.pararesearchers.org/Ghosts/guild/guild1/guild1.html

I decided it was time to head over at night and see what I could get myself into.   There are a few lights on in the building, I guess for safety, but these shots were taken in really low light, and some have had some "noise" added to give it a more creepy look.   Any comments or suggestions to make them look "creepier" would be welcomed. 

 This shot of the back restaurant was taken a few days ago as the sun was setting.  There have been a few ghost seen here. 







 This door leads to a back stairwell. 
















  Taken through the main entrance.  Not sure why, but there is still an old wheelchair parked near the check in desk. 






  Please forgive me for the quality of this shot, but I could not leave it out.  This was taken around 11:00pm, and there were no lights on around me.  I had my little point and shoot camera on a tripod, set the timer and captured this shot.  There was a faint light on in the room...even though these not been in use for years.  Im thinking the door to the hallway was open and it was the light from there reflecting in.






Thanks for taking a look.  Sorry about the long post.


----------



## Pastapuck (Sep 22, 2005)

Nicely done!


----------



## erniehatt (Sep 22, 2005)

Chiller, Can't see any way of improving the atmosphere, except maybe a ghostly figure in some of them. Ernie


----------



## Randog (Sep 22, 2005)

Cool Chiller, I like this series #3 and #4 kinda gave me the chills. Great work!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 22, 2005)

cool series, neat effort, I bet it would cost a fortune to get that place back in shape!


----------



## AIRIC (Sep 22, 2005)

Very cool, one of my fav places to check out when I'm in the area.

Eric


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 22, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Im thinking the door to the hallway was open and it was the light from there reflecting in.


 
i don't and i'm glad you got out alive


----------



## Chiller (Sep 23, 2005)

Thank everyone
  Airic....the place is really getting in bad shape but there are a ton of pictures just waiting to be taken there. .  Seems vandals are winning the battle too.  It is really sad.  
  Raymond...they are saying it will cost more to restore it then to tear is down and rebuild it.  But there has been a lot of talk lately about trying to save as much as possible, cause of the historic factor. 
  JonMikal....if it were my choice, I would have been in the building to investigate more :lmao:  :lmao: .  :lmao: 

Thanks Randog, Ernie and Pastapuck, I appreciate your comments.


----------



## anicole (Sep 23, 2005)

Chiller -- those are awesome shots!  I can almost see ghosts in the second and third one!  Oh, where is April Raven when posts like this show up?!?!

I heard the wheelchair squeak squeak squeak as it rolled up to the desk, too!

Great series that made my imagination run rampant!

JonMikal -- I must agree with your post.


----------



## LeadSister (Sep 23, 2005)

I love haunted places!  I really like the first 3 shots.  The 3rd one has an eery feel about it.  

Pamela


----------



## M @ k o (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow, you did great on these. Seems like cool place to be... in the daytime that is.


----------



## sfaribault (Sep 23, 2005)

Great job..   They are 'Creepy', 3, 4 and 5 are my favorites...


Steve  :thumbup:


----------



## snownow (Sep 23, 2005)

nice, way to set the tone!!!!


----------



## dmccarty10 (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice. Love #3


----------



## Midnight Reign (Sep 23, 2005)

The third photo, and the one with the wheelchair are creepy enough the way they are.  I like all of these photos.


----------



## aprilraven (Sep 23, 2005)

hi chiller!!  i'm back in time to see your scary post!! the only thing to make them more scary would be to add me in them....that, my friend would scare the crap outta you!!
let me take off the make up and you would have yourself a scream fest!!!  these are great and you are very brave (or foolish) to be there late at night, by yourself!!!

but i am glad you went!! anicole is right...this was too good to miss!!! would be great in my house.!!!!


----------



## Chiller (Sep 24, 2005)

Thank you anicole, Leadsister, M @ k o , snownow, dmccarty10, midnight Reign, and Aprilraven.  I appreciate all of your comments . Welcome back Aprilraven, missed ya.


----------



## megapaws (Sep 24, 2005)

Great shots Chiller - love the wheelchair image in particular. That certainly doesn't look anything like the Guild Inn that I recall visiting years ago for a family function. It's a real shame to see.


----------



## JEFFB (Sep 24, 2005)

Nice shots chiller, the last two are my favs. very spooky!


----------

